# Luciana- esperienza



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

Scrivo questa esperienza di una mia amica, moglie di un mio amico, che conosco bene e che si è confidata spesso con me, per cui sono entrato davvero in profondità nella sua anima.

la dedico a Verena  ( che, nonostante mi stressi un pochino volendomi " studiare, consigliare e redimenre "  mi è simpatica ). 

Luciana ( nome inventato ) è sposata, ha un bimbo piccolo e conduce una vita retta e senza peccati. 
Alla domenica prepara le raviole fatte in casa, tutti i giorni va a lavorare, torna a casa, pulisce, stira, lava, cuce, accudisce il suo bimbo.
I suoi divertimenti sono le chiacchiere che fa con le amiche, le classiche cene fra amici con i bimbi che corrono e fanno rumore in sala da pranzo mentre le coppie cercano di mangiare in santa pace , le gite in campagna con suo marito ed il bimbo, qualche volta esce con l’amica del cuore, una pizza, due chiacchiere. Una o due volte al mese fa l’amore con suo marito, non è che le piaccia molto, ma pensa che sia questo il divertimento sessuale di cui parlano gli altri 


Una vita tranquilla, insomma, una vita “ perbene “ 

Luciana però non è felice, ha quasi 40 anni e non è felice. Ha lo sguardo di chi si è arreso, ha lo sguardo di chi si accontenta, la lo sguardo spento. 
Fa tenerezza sentirla parlare, dice che bisogna accontentarsi nella vita. Nei suoi discorsi spesso si sentono parole quali “ sacrificio, moralità, rispetto, “ 
Luciana va in chiesa, prega, si sente una buona cristiana. Una buona cristiana, ma infelice. 

Un giorno mi confida di avere un’amante. 
Luciana è cambiata 
ha lo sguardo acceso, vivo, felice. Si, Luciana è felice 
Nei suoi discorsi ora si sentono parole quali “ scopare, impazzire, felice, gioia “ 
questa cosa, il tradimento ha aperto una porta nella sua anima e da questa porta entra una brezza deliziosa. 

Sono passati un po’ di anni da allora, sono successe molte cose. 

Luciana continua a tradire il marito, non con lo stesso amante, ha cambiato ( non sono io, sia chiaro ). 

Lei è felice, raggiante, è un piacere vederla mentre prepara le raviole ( mi capita quando passo a salutarla la domenica mattina ), è un piacere parlarle insieme durante le cene in compagnia. 
Anche suo marito è felice ( non sà nulla dei suoi tradimenti ). Dice che adesso fanno più spesso l’amore, Luciana è molto più partecipe nel farlo, dice che Luciana è sempre allegra, che si occupa con più dedizione alle faccende di casa ( prima era un dovere lavare e stirare, prima si lamentava sempre nel farlo ). Insomma adesso va meglio. L’armonia famigliare è migliorata. 

Luciana ora è felice, dannatamente felice, spudoratamente felice. Di tanto in tanto si vede con qualche amante, così, per il soddisfacimento dei sensi. Ha scoperto che fare l’amore è una cosa bellissima ed appagante ( almeno, così mi ha detto ). Ha scoperto di non essere fatta SOLAMENTE per una vita “ casalinga “ ha scoperto che deve cibarsi anche di altre cose per nutrire la sua anima. 
Luciana adesso è viva.

E’ bello vederla così, felice, prima ere sempre scontenta. Spesso la vedevo piangere, si confidava con me della mancanza di attenzioni da parte di suo marito e di altre piccole e solite insoddisfazioni che ci accomunano un poco tutti quanti. 
Adesso scherza, ride.................

Luciana è una mia amica, mi fa piacere vederla felice e non mi importa quale sia la causa della sua felicità. Non la giudico, non le dico di redimersi. Rispetto la sua felicità e ne sono felice anche io.


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Settembre 2008)

Quindi la felicità ha un prezzo....
Un prezzo fatto di bugie, cose fatte di nascosto, tradimenti, sotterfugi...
E' un'apparenza di felicità...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (11 Settembre 2008)

boh, ognuno è come vuole ma sinceramente, dopo la felicità iniziale, io nn starei così bene... o meglio, la felicità sarebbe effimera.


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> boh, ognuno è come vuole ma sinceramente, dopo la felicità iniziale, io nn starei così bene... o meglio, la felicità sarebbe effimera.


E' una felicità non costruita sulla propria vita quotidiana, sulle proprie realizzazioni, cioè sul marito e sui figli.
Mi puzza tanto di fallimento, invece...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (11 Settembre 2008)

*ciao*



Giusy ha detto:


> E' una felicità non costruita sulla propria vita quotidiana, sulle proprie realizzazioni, cioè sul marito e sui figli.
> Mi puzza tanto di fallimento, invece...


Ciao Giusy


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2008)

*..............*

Ma certo che bello spaccato di vita.....direi insulso...quanto schifoso!!Che bello...luciana ha costruito la propria felicità.....sulla mensogna...sui continui tradimenti....però che bello adesso quando fa le raviole le fà con amore....il marito è contento...contentissimo...ha una moglie un pò zoccola che pensa alle scoapte che si fà con un altro mentre fa le raviole....e vabbè...lui mangia felice le raviole mentre qualcuno...gli tromba la moglie e se la ride facendolo becco...e cornuto...!!MA sì che bella la famiglia di luciana....basata su corna e maldicenze,fra bugie e mensogne...ed con uno STRONZO che viene pure qui e si prodiga con questo pseudo messaggio...che profuma di fetido...squallido quanto uno STRONZO....!!!


----------



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> E' una felicità non costruita sulla propria vita quotidiana, sulle proprie realizzazioni, cioè sul marito e sui figli.
> Mi puzza tanto di fallimento, invece...


sei sicura che la puzza che senti non proviene da te ? ( eheheheh )

è proprio una felicità costruita  "  sulla propria vita quotidiana, sulle proprie realizzazioni, cioè sul marito e sui figli " 

e aggiungo io : su qualche " diversivo "


----------



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma certo che bello spaccato di vita.....direi insulso...quanto schifoso!!Che bello...luciana ha costruito la propria felicità.....sulla mensogna...sui continui tradimenti....però che bello adesso quando fa le raviole le fà con amore....il marito è contento...contentissimo...ha una moglie un pò zoccola che pensa alle scoapte che si fà con un altro mentre fa le raviole....e vabbè...lui mangia felice le raviole mentre qualcuno...gli tromba la moglie e se la ride facendolo becco...e cornuto...!!MA sì che bella la famiglia di luciana....basata su corna e maldicenze,fra bugie e mensogne...ed con uno STRONZO che viene pure qui e si prodiga con questo pseudo messaggio...che profuma di fetido...squallido quanto uno STRONZO....!!!


hai pienamente ragione, certamente, da quanto scrivi, deduco che la tua strada verso la felicità è un'altra.


----------



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Quindi la felicità ha un prezzo....
> 
> Un prezzo fatto di bugie, cose fatte di nascosto, tradimenti, sotterfugi...
> 
> E' un'apparenza di felicità...


 
la felicità ha sempre un prezzo, non trovi ?
dici che è solo una felicità apparente? io la vedo profondamente felice

e la tua ? sei sicura che non sia solo apparente ?


----------



## Kid (11 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> Scrivo questa esperienza di una mia amica, moglie di un mio amico, che conosco bene e che si è confidata spesso con me, per cui sono entrato davvero in profondità nella sua anima.
> 
> la dedico a Verena  ( che, nonostante mi stressi un pochino volendomi " studiare, consigliare e redimenre "  mi è simpatica ).
> 
> ...


Luciana forse è un pò mignotta?

AHAHAH! Scusa ma ci stava bene...


----------



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> boh, ognuno è come vuole ma sinceramente, dopo la felicità iniziale, io nn starei così bene... o meglio, la felicità sarebbe effimera.


 
felicità iniziale  ? 

sono anni ormai, non la definirei " iniziale "


----------



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Luciana forse è un pò mignotta?
> 
> AHAHAH! Scusa ma ci stava bene...


si, forse un poco lo è. 
E' un problema esserlo ?


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2008)

*Stronzone*

Certo...è chiaro che io abbia ragione!!!Dai mi spaice solo che esistano soggetti come te...che certi osceni esempi di vita li prendano anche ad esempio....poveri figli di luciana....ci pensi?Bè poi un giorno la verità verrà fuori e le raviole fatte con tanto amore....andranno di traverso a tutti.....che bella questo percorso di vita....!!!


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2008)

*KId*

Luciana è sicuramente mignotta....il marito è un pò beccaccione...e c'è uno stronzo ruffiano che gli gira pure per casa.....che bell'ambiente familiare....!!!


----------



## Kid (11 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> si, forse un poco lo è.
> E' un problema esserlo ?


Non è un problema... basta esserne consci!


----------



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo...è chiaro che io abbia ragione!!!Dai mi spaice solo che esistano soggetti come te...che certi osceni esempi di vita li prendano anche ad esempio....poveri figli di luciana....ci pensi?Bè poi un giorno la verità verrà fuori e le raviole fatte con tanto amore....andranno di traverso a tutti.....che bella questo percorso di vita....!!!


 
beato che che sei così " perbene " e sicuro della tua rettitudine, dico davvero, beato te.


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2008)

*...........*

Specialità della casa?RAVIOLE ALLA PUTTANESCA....!!!


----------



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non è un problema... basta esserne consci!


penso proprio che lei lo sia


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2008)

*Stronzone*

NO non son per bene...son solo corretto e responsabile....e non trovo carino farmi i cazzi miei alle spalle di un innocente che non sà...capisci vero?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Specialità della casa?RAVIOLE ALLA PUTTANESCA....!!!


----------



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> NO non son per bene...son solo corretto e responsabile....e non trovo carino farmi i cazzi miei alle spalle di un innocente che non sà...capisci vero?


certo che capisco, capisco e rispetto il tuo sentire.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> *sei sicura che la puzza che senti non proviene da te ?* ( eheheheh )
> 
> è proprio una felicità costruita  "  sulla propria vita quotidiana, sulle proprie realizzazioni, cioè sul marito e sui figli "
> 
> e aggiungo io : su qualche " diversivo "


poi fa l'offesino se uno lo insulta.
Ma va' a  cagare te e luciana


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2008)

*Stronzo...*

Ecco....vabbe anche io a 12 anni ragionavo e pensavo come te..poi si cresce dai...hai una vita davanti?Ma non sei a scuola?


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Settembre 2008)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Ciao Giusy


Ciao Tbt!


----------



## Kid (11 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> penso proprio che lei lo sia


Allora se è conscia di questo, viva la propria vita come meglio crede... ma si assuma le proprie responsabilità.


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2008)

*.........medusa*

NO luciana...non caga è impegnata fra corna e raviole....!!


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2008)

*Kid*

Ecco..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 !Ma luciana poi chi la mantiene?Ma luciana poi a chi le cucine le raviole fatte in casa?Non gli conviene a luciana...meglio la certezza dell'esser troia con amici ruffiani...che l'incertezza di una vita leale.....!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> sei sicura che la puzza che senti non proviene da te ? ( eheheheh )
> 
> è proprio una felicità costruita " sulla propria vita quotidiana, sulle proprie realizzazioni, cioè sul marito e sui figli "
> 
> e aggiungo io : su qualche " diversivo "





stronzo ha detto:


> la felicità ha sempre un prezzo, non trovi ?
> dici che è solo una felicità apparente? io la vedo profondamente felice
> 
> e la tua ? sei sicura che non sia solo apparente ?


Caro Stronzo (mi sembra tanto un ossimoro, comunque....) io non puzzo e sai perchè? Perchè la mia attuale non felicità ma serenità nasce dal comportarmi in maniera corretta e trasparente, sempre.
Posso provare commiserazione per chi dopo il matrimonio è triste ed infelice, ma la sua attuale felicità, come la chiami tu, non nasce certo dai figli e dal marito, perchè se così fosse non avrebbe bisogno dei diversivi.
La sua felicità è apparente, fondata su uomini che passano e vanno via, su qualcosa di effimero e falso. La mia è fondata su ciò che costruisco in maniera pulita e senza dire bugie a nessuno giorno per giorno.


----------



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> poi fa l'offesino se uno lo insulta.
> Ma va' a cagare te e luciana


mi sono adeguato ai " toni " del forum


----------



## Old cornofrancese (11 Settembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Specialità della casa?RAVIOLE ALLA PUTTANESCA....!!!





















ma luciana è la mamma di quella cara ragazza che poco tempo fa passò di qui dicendo che si girava tutti i maschi della discoteca il venerdì sera?


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Specialità della casa?RAVIOLE ALLA PUTTANESCA....!!!












ma scusate...perchè le chiamate raviole? non sono i ravioli?


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> ma luciana è la mamma di quella cara ragazza che poco tempo fa passò di qui dicendo che si girava tutti i maschi della discoteca il venerdì sera?


no quella era barby.
durata come un gattino in tangenziale..


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2008)

*Infatti*

Hai ragione...ma il ruffiano è del nord e al nord si chiamano anche così...alla puttanesca e alla cornuta....!!


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2008)

ammetto che i giudizi siano un po' pesantini.
Facciamo marcia indietro.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (11 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> no quella era barby.
> durata come un gattino in tangenziale..


io avevo omesso apposta il nome...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





bello il gattino in tangenziale!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





cmq ho fatto la battuta e ora mi cheto.


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> io avevo omesso apposta il nome...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perchè?


----------



## Old mirtilla (11 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> sei sicura che la puzza che senti non proviene da te ? ( eheheheh )
> 
> è proprio una felicità costruita " sulla propria vita quotidiana, sulle proprie realizzazioni, cioè sul marito e sui figli "
> 
> e aggiungo io : su qualche " diversivo "


 
detto da uno col tuo nick fa proprio riflettere...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





cmq il diversivo l'ha dovuto cercare proprio perchè nn ha realizzato nulla nella sua vita quotidiana.....era infelice col marito e si sentiva obbligata nello svolgere le sue cose in casa e quindi di accudire i figli....
Quando tornerà coi piedi per terra farà un bel tonfo.... la vita realizzata è ben altro.... E mi auguro che suo marito nn la scopra mai, o rischia di nn averlapiù una vita quotidiana...


----------



## Old mirtilla (11 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> hai pienamente ragione, certamente, da quanto scrivi, deduco che la tua strada verso la felicità è un'altra.


 
nn la SUA Str, quella *vera* è un'altra....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (11 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè?


perché mi sn già beccato un cartellino x averle detto che era da 'parco delle 'ascine'....


----------



## Old mirtilla (11 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> penso proprio che lei lo sia


 
e la sua coscienza tace??


----------



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> nn la SUA Str, quella *vera* è un'altra....


beata te, che sai dove stà la verità


----------



## Old mirtilla (11 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> beata te, che sai dove stà la verità


 
non è questione di verità.... è la strada VERA per costruire che è un'altra....
Costruire sulle bugie nn paga mai....MAI!


----------



## Old mirtilla (11 Settembre 2008)

poi si parlava di felicità, che c'entra la verità??
mah....


----------



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> detto da uno col tuo nick fa proprio riflettere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sono anni ormai che volteggia in aria ........felicemente


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> Scrivo questa esperienza di una mia amica, moglie di un mio amico, che conosco bene e che si è confidata spesso con me, per cui sono entrato davvero in profondità nella sua anima.
> 
> .


e col tuo amico, marito di luciana,  come ti relazioni?


----------



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> non è questione di verità.... è la strada VERA per costruire che è un'altra....
> Costruire sulle bugie nn paga mai....MAI!


forse mi sono spiegato male 

dicevo, 
" beata te che sai dove stà la verità " 

nel senso che sai distingure fra cose vere e non 
fra il giusto e non
enunci detti epici tipo  "Costruire sulle bugie nn paga mai....MAI!"

( con tanto di punto esclamativo finale )


----------



## Old cornofrancese (11 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e col tuo amico, marito di luciana,  come ti relazioni?


probabilmente si comporta come il suo nick... 

io spero di nn venire mai a sapere se un mio amico tradisce una mia amica (amica vera, si intende), nn saprei davvero come comportarmi...


----------



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e col tuo amico, marito di luciana, come ti relazioni?


beh, è difficile 

lo vedo felice, e non voglio rovinare nulla, 
per fortuna non abbiamo una grande amicizia, altrimenti sarebbe davvero un bel guaio per me il sopportare questa situazione.


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2008)

*Volteggia felice....*

Volteggia felice....sai come si dice dalle mie parti?I cavalli si vedono all'arrivo.....volteggia volteggia....poi la vita un bel giorno ti presenta il conto....poi ne riparliamo.....!!


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> non è questione di verità.... è la strada VERA per costruire che è un'altra....
> *Costruire sulle bugie nn paga mai....MAI*!


Insomma... mi ricorda "il delitto non paga", o "La violenza non risolve nulla"... sono illusioni, in realtà continuamente smentite.


----------



## Iris (11 Settembre 2008)

Al di là dei giudizi, che non dispenso, ritengo che la felicità di luciana, e di tutte le Luciane del mondo, è una felicità a termine.
Presto le Luciane, che si nutrono di romanzi, buoni sentimenti, e quando capita folle passione, vogliono rendere tutto ciò vero. E allora cominciano a chiedere all'amante di diventare qualcosa di più di un amante. In genere, l'amante fugge, e le luciane rimangono, nella migliore delle ipotesi con l'amaro in bocca.

Ho visto troppe luciane credere nei romanzi, e nella forza risolutiva degli amanti. Farebbero meglio a parlare con i loro mariti, prima di arrendersi.

Non so chi tu voglia convincere caro strò, ma io ho visto troppe luciane per credere alle favolette.


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Volteggia felice....sai come si dice dalle mie parti?I cavalli si vedono all'arrivo.....volteggia volteggia*....poi la vita un bel giorno ti presenta il conto*....poi ne riparliamo.....!!


Purtroppo la cameriera col piattino d'argento prima o poi arriva per tutti...


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Al di là dei giudizi, che non dispenso,* ritengo che la felicità di luciana, e di tutte le Luciane del mondo, è una felicità a termine.*
> Presto le Luciane, che si nutrono di romanzi, buoni sentimenti, e quando capita folle passione, vogliono rendere tutto ciò vero. E allora cominciano a chiedere all'amante di diventare qualcosa di più di un amante. In genere, l'amante fugge, e le luciane rimangono, nella migliore delle ipotesi con l'amaro in bocca.
> 
> Ho visto troppe luciane credere nei romanzi, e nella forza risolutiva degli amanti. Farebbero meglio a parlare con i loro mariti, prima di arrendersi.
> ...


Ogni felicità è a termine. Ci sono tante Luciane fedeli, che vengono tradite improvvisamente e abbandonate. La felicità è sempre provvisoria, prescindendo dai modi più o meno etici con i quali la si raggiunge.


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2008)

*Moltimodi*

SI...e quando ti presenta il conto spesso lo fà con gli interessi....si presenta alle tue spalle....e senza vasellina agisce indisturbata...a volte usa anche la sabbia!Mi chiedevo se poi a luciana non gli si faccia un favore ad usar la sabbia....!!!


----------



## Iris (11 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ogni felicità è a termine. Ci sono tante Luciane fedeli, che vengono tradite improvvisamente e abbandonate. La felicità è sempre provvisoria, prescindendo dai modi più o meno etici con i quali la si raggiunge.


Certo. Lo so pure io che la felicità è provvisoria...ma questa pare preludere ad una tragedia.
Una cosa è un amore che finisce, un'altra è il crollo di una famiglia senza che uno lo voglia.
Le luciane credono che la loro felicità sia duratura...la differenza è nella consapevolezza. Loro vivono per l'eterno, l'amore eterno...e quando si svegliano non ce la fanno.


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2008)

sono punti di vista diversi.
stronzo dice che gli dispiace per il suo amico (che per fortuna tanto amico non è) ma che lo vede felice perchè inconsapevole.
la felicità di luciana si riflette anche sul marito, e tenendo tutto così magari saranno felici e contenti per sempre.
ecco, io una felicità di questo tipo la considero poco, ma sono io.
e il mondo è bello perchè vario


----------



## Kid (11 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Insomma... mi ricorda "il delitto non paga", o "La violenza non risolve nulla"... sono illusioni, in realtà continuamente smentite.


A me pare evidente che qualunque ragione si tenti di illustrare al nostro caro amico Stronzo, lui la rigetterà a priori. Questo perchè, come tutti i traditori, è troppo immerso nella sua relazione extraconiugale. Non c'è niente da fare, è stato così anche per me e per tanti altri. Devi "costringerti" a darci un taglio davvero per un pò di tempo, dopodichè, a mente lucida, fare i dovuti paragoni e trarre le conclusioni. Non puoi dire a uno che adora la marmellata, che quest'ultima fa schifo. Puoi solo fargli capire che troppa gli fa male, ma evidentemente lui ha bisogno di fare una indigestione per capirlo. 
A me la storia di Luciana non fa nemmeno più ridere tanto è intrisa di meschinità e ipocrisia. Penso a quel povero marito che sbatte le corna passando sotto lo stipite di ogni porta domandandosi perchè gli fa male la testa e mi viene tristezza al pensiero che questo sia ritenuto "giusto" da qualcuno. Io, durante la mia storia di adulterio, non ho mai avuto la sensazione di fare la cosa giusta. Una cosa fatta di nascosto non potrà mai essere appagante e corretta.


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2008)

*brugola*

Scusami ma parliamo della felicità del marito?Felicità inconsapevole direi.....la moglie tromba e lui...a mangiar raviole....e dai!!!


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2008)

*oscu'*



oscuro ha detto:


> Scusami ma parliamo della felicità del marito?Felicità inconsapevole direi.....la moglie tromba e lui...a mangiar raviole....e dai!!!


certo, inconsapevole.
un giorno magari verrà a sapere che la felicità di sua moglie non era dovuta a lui, e questo secondo me lo farà star male più che per le corna. 
e cmq i ravioli sono un gran mangiare


----------



## La Lupa (11 Settembre 2008)

Io son scioccata perchè ho appena scoperto che per trovare piacere a stirare devo farmi un amante.

Porca l'oca, io che pensavo di prendere una domestica...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però i ravioli non li fò!


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2008)

*...........*

Si alla puttanesca poi.....!!LA felicità inconsapevole è peggio di una dolore consapevole....!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ogni felicità è a termine. Ci sono tante Luciane fedeli, che vengono tradite improvvisamente e abbandonate. La felicità è sempre provvisoria, prescindendo dai modi più o meno etici con i quali la si raggiunge.


 
te la rubo come firma....è una gran verità...oggettiva


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2008)

*........*

Seriamente:é assurdo che passi il messaggio che per rivitalizzare un esistenza tediosa e noiosa una debba per forza andare per FAVE di nascosto dal patner...mi sembra doveroso prendere distanze da un concetto basso e sciatto come questo!!!


----------



## Old numb (11 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> Scrivo questa esperienza di una mia amica, moglie di un mio amico, che conosco bene e che si è confidata spesso con me, per cui sono entrato davvero in profondità nella sua anima.
> 
> la dedico a Verena ( che, nonostante mi stressi un pochino volendomi " studiare, consigliare e redimenre " mi è simpatica ).
> 
> ...








 Che bello leggere che tutte queste belle cose professate vanno a farsi fottere per una botta (nel senso letterale e non) di vita in più......


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Certo. Lo so pure io che la felicità è provvisoria...ma questa pare preludere ad una tragedia.
> Una cosa è un amore che finisce, un'altra è il crollo di una famiglia senza che uno lo voglia.
> Le luciane credono che la loro felicità sia duratura...la differenza è nella consapevolezza. Loro vivono per l'eterno, l'amore eterno...e quando si svegliano non ce la fanno.


 Ok, ma non ero entrato nel merito... solo, non ero d'accordo sul fatto che solo la felicità delle Luciane fosse provvisoria. Da come lo dicevi, sembrava che il motivo di questa felicità a termine risiedesse nell'azione commessa. In realtà, è sempre a termine.
La consapevolezza che tutto abbia un termine è difficile, sono d'accordo con te. Per essere raggiunta richiede mancanza di possesso.


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> A me pare evidente che qualunque ragione si tenti di illustrare al nostro caro amico Stronzo, lui la rigetterà a priori. Questo perchè, come tutti i traditori, è troppo immerso nella sua relazione extraconiugale. Non c'è niente da fare, è stato così anche per me e per tanti altri. Devi "costringerti" a darci un taglio davvero per un pò di tempo, dopodichè, a mente lucida, fare i dovuti paragoni e trarre le conclusioni. Non puoi dire a uno che adora la marmellata, che quest'ultima fa schifo. Puoi solo fargli capire che troppa gli fa male, ma evidentemente lui ha bisogno di fare una indigestione per capirlo.
> A me la storia di Luciana non fa nemmeno più ridere tanto è intrisa di meschinità e ipocrisia. Penso a quel povero marito che sbatte le corna passando sotto lo stipite di ogni porta domandandosi perchè gli fa male la testa e mi viene tristezza al pensiero che questo sia ritenuto "giusto" da qualcuno. *Io, durante la mia storia di adulterio, non ho mai avuto la sensazione di fare la cosa giusta. Una cosa fatta di nascosto non potrà mai essere appagante e corretta*.


Forse questo è ancora più grave... sbagliavi convinto di sbagliare. Fare il male consciamente come tu facevi, non è peggio?


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2008)

*..........*

Pensa un pò moltimodi io invece son raggiante solo quando possiedo..............!!!


----------



## Old mirtilla (11 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> forse mi sono spiegato male
> 
> dicevo,
> " beata te che sai dove stà la verità "
> ...


 
Ognuno trae degli insegnamenti dalle proprie esperienze. Poi c'è chi ne fa tesoro e chi no.
Io ho imparato a essere realista, coerente e a nn dire bugie.
Soprattutto a me stessa.


----------



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non so chi tu voglia convincere caro strò, ma io ho visto troppe luciane per credere alle favolette.


non voglio convincere nessuno ( nemmeno me stesso ) 
e tu ? 
vi vedo tutti sicuri, decisi, pronti a elargire consigli e giudizi ( anche goliardici ), a citare dettie proverbi, a sentenziare . con la verità in tasca, 
bene, a quelli di questo forum che sono così, dico, .....buon per voi, vi invidio ( bonariamente ) 

io invece cerco di vivere al meglio, 
barcamenandomi, come posso, con i miei dubbi e le mie incertezze.
come penso faccia la mia amica 
come penso facciano tante persone

però...mi chiedevo 

ma cosa ci fanno persone così " rette " qui ?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> però...mi chiedevo
> 
> ma cosa ci fanno persone così " rette " qui ?


guarda che questo è un forum non un troiaio o sodoma e gomorra.


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> però...mi chiedevo
> 
> ma cosa ci fanno persone così " rette " qui ?


è strano che continui a chiedertelo.
te lo sei già chiesto e ti è già stato risposto svariate volte.


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Allora se è conscia di questo, viva la propria vita come meglio crede... *ma si assuma le proprie responsabilità*.


Esattamente. Quando si guarda la mattina nello specchio è felice? Una doppia vita, chi non la vorrebbe? Ma poi si paga. Prima o poi la si paga.


----------



## Old Chicchi (11 Settembre 2008)

Stronzo, sappi che a me sei simpatico!
Chiediti piuttosto perché Luciana non scrive qui. Vedrai che la risposta è assolutamente lampante.


----------



## La Lupa (11 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> non voglio convincere nessuno ( nemmeno me stesso )
> e tu ?
> vi vedo tutti sicuri, decisi, pronti a elargire consigli e giudizi ( anche goliardici ), a citare dettie proverbi, a sentenziare . con la verità in tasca,
> bene, a quelli di questo forum che sono così, dico, .....buon per voi, vi invidio ( bonariamente )
> ...


E che ci vuoi fare... noi s'è sfigati, non si tromba... sicchè s'ha del tempo da far passare...


----------



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che questo è un forum non un troiaio o sodoma e gomorra.


 
non ho detto questo 

dico solo che questo non è un forum di " taglio e cucito " 

che poi sodoma si occupasse anche di cucito, beh, questo non so..


( arrabbiata ? )


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Esattamente. Quando si guarda la mattina nello specchio è felice?* Una doppia vita, chi non la vorrebbe? *Ma poi si paga. Prima o poi la si paga.


ne sei convinta?
a me ne basterebbe una come si deve


----------



## Old mirtilla (11 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Esattamente. Quando si guarda la mattina nello specchio è felice? Una doppia vita, chi non la vorrebbe? Ma poi si paga. Prima o poi la si paga.


 
nn dirlo MK....ti cazziano! come hanno fatto con me prima!!


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> non è questione di verità.... è la strada VERA per costruire che è un'altra....
> *Costruire sulle bugie nn paga mai....MAI!*


----------



## Kid (11 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Forse questo è ancora più grave... sbagliavi convinto di sbagliare. Fare il male consciamente come tu facevi, non è peggio?


Mi sentivo come Stronzo... cercavo solo la mia felicità, con qualunque mezzo. Era più forte la mia voglia di appagare le mie necessità che la consapevolezza di sbagliare. Ma quello che voglio far trasparire, è che c'è una via d'uscita, solo che ognuno la trova a suo modo. Tutto qui.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> ( arrabbiata ? )


dovrei?


----------



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> è strano che continui a chiedertelo.
> te lo sei già chiesto e ti è già stato risposto svariate volte.


è vero, hai ragione, 
era una battuta di spirito, ( non s'era capito vero ? )


----------



## La Lupa (11 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Esattamente. Quando si guarda la mattina nello specchio è felice? *Una doppia vita, chi non la vorrebbe?* Ma poi si paga. Prima o poi la si paga.


Ma... veramente...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... io già spesso farei a metà di quella che c'ho...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per carità... sarà che son bradicardica...


----------



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E che ci vuoi fare... noi s'è sfigati, non si tromba... sicchè s'ha del tempo da far passare...


a me non sembrate sfigati, tutt'altro


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2008)

*che fava...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... veramente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e pensare che non fai neanche i ravioli..


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che questo è un forum non un troiaio o sodoma e gomorra.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Luciana forse è un pò mignotta?
> 
> AHAHAH! Scusa ma ci stava bene...


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ne sei convinta?
> a me ne basterebbe una come si deve


Sai non ti piace la vita che fai e zac, ecco che te ne appare un'altra. Però non lasci la prima, non rischi, mal che vada qualcuno che pensa a te ti rimane sempre... Comodo non trovi? Poi ti ritrovi in crisi perenne e stai a chiederti il perchè...


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> nn dirlo MK....ti cazziano! come hanno fatto con me prima!!


Mirti tranquilla, sono abituata...


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2008)

*l'apparizione*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sai non ti piace la vita che fai e zac, ecco che te *ne appare* un'altra.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sai non ti piace la vita che fai e zac, ecco che te ne appare un'altra. Però non lascia la prima, non rischi, mal che vada qualcuno che pensa a te ti rimane sempre... *Comodo non trovi? Poi ti ritrovi in crisi* *perenne e stai a chiederti il perchè*...


lo trovo stancante solo a leggerlo.

La vita non appare. Ce la facciamo noi


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo trovo stancante solo a leggerlo.
> 
> La vita non appare. Ce la facciamo noi


Mah io credo che la differenza stia nel prendere e nel non prendere, le occasioni che ti capitano. Vedi LDS che non appena una bionda gli appare... Dice che tutti gli uomini sono così...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Esattamente. Quando si guarda la mattina nello specchio è felice? Una doppia vita, chi non la vorrebbe? Ma poi si paga. Prima o poi la si paga.


 
Sei passata alle droghe pesanti?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Già sto incasinata con una, ci manca solo la seconda a fracassarmi ancora di più i maroni


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2008)

Non ho che letto il primo intervento, vado a braccio.

Grazie della dedica e della simpatia.

Ma io non ho mai voluto "redimere" alcuno. Mi spiace se do' questa impressione ai nuovi venuti, penso chi mi conosca da piu' tempo sappia che il tono dei miei interventi non è affatto quello.

Sono anch'io cristiana, ma non ho le fette di salame sugli occhi, e non ho mai giudicato i comportamenti umani in termini di "peccato": per cui non mettetemi in bocca giudizi o definizione non mie.

Quanto alla tua amica, è una storia normalissima, la storia di una crisi di mezza età che tante donne (e uomini) attraversano, ci sono passata anch'io, come tanti qui dentro.

Già solo il fatto che aprisse la sua anima A TE (anziché al marito) era un chiaro segnale. Era una donna già pronta allora a trovare compensazioni estranee al matrimonio, e si sa che le occasioni fanno l'uomo (e la donna) adulteri.

Ma avere l'amante del mercoledì, cosa risolve, nel profondo?





P.S. non so cosa siano LE RAVIOLE, da noi si dicono ravioli, e non mi sognerai mai di fare la pasta in casa...!(ma ammiro chi è capace...)


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Sei passata alle droghe pesanti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























   ma io già la faccio la doppia vita...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mirti tranquilla, sono abituata...


a volte te le meriti , diciamolo


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a volte te le meriti , diciamolo


Vero. Ma accetto le critiche. Costruttive però.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mah io credo che la differenza stia nel prendere e nel non prendere, le occasioni che ti capitano. Vedi LDS che non appena una bionda gli appare... Dice che tutti gli uomini sono così...


 
Con tutto il rispetto per LsD,non sarà mica da prendere come esempio di uomo medio?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> P.S. non so cosa siano LE RAVIOLE, da noi si dicono ravioli, e non mi sognerai mai di fare la pasta in casa...!(ma ammiro chi è capace...)


 
Che bontà sopraffina, i ravioli fatti in casa


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto per LsD,non sarà mica da prendere come esempio di uomo medio?


Beh sono discorsi che sento fare ripetutamente... Infatti sono sempre alla ricerca della terza via. Ma pare non esista


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ma io già la faccio la doppia vita...


 
non iniziare con i discorsi strani o con te non ci gioco più


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non iniziare con i discorsi strani o con te non ci gioco più


Faccio la mamma normale (beh) e la hippy, ti pare poco?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh sono discorsi che sento fare ripetutamente... Infatti sono sempre alla ricerca della terza via. Ma pare non esista


E se poi alla terza non ti accontenti e poi voi la numero 4? poi 5... poi 5+1


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Faccio la mamma normale (beh) e la hippy, ti pare poco?


cosa vuol dire per te hippy?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Faccio la mamma *normale* (beh) e la hippy, ti pare poco?


 
questo lascialo dire agli altri


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cosa vuol dire per te hippy?


Donna libera. Vedi la mia firma. E anche un po' nomade. Part-time per il momento...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> li faccio tutti i natali assieme alla mamma-
> Non per vantarmi ma sono paradisiaci


ti dò l'indirizzo, me ne mandi un pacchetto con un pony?
io non li ho mai fatti, sono più pratica e li faccio fare a mia madre, e sono veramente una delizia per il palato


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

io ve lo dico: siamo ancora in tempo per fermarci...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti dò l'indirizzo, me ne mandi un pacchetto con un pony?


No


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io ve lo dico: siamo ancora in tempo per fermarci...




















   tanto io me ne esco, c'ho da fare la mamma.
La nomade sta riflettendo, è in evoluzione... 

Baci


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2008)

Stronzo, quello noioso e monocorde cominci ad essere TU.

Qui c'è una pluralità di voci, invece.


----------



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Stronzo, quello noioso e monocorde cominci ad essere TU.
> 
> Qui c'è una pluralità di voci, invece.


si hai ragione, sono monocorde, so solamente suonare la mia corda 
non sono pluricorde

in quanto alla noia, beh, hai ragione pure lì.

ci penso da un po' 
mi domando se questo sia un forum adatto a me 

forse provoco un po' troppo norvosismo e non è mia intenzione
forse mi annoio pure io di me, è non è mia abitudine 

ci sto pensando, sto meditando sulla cosa


----------



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non ho che letto il primo intervento, vado a braccio.
> 
> Grazie della dedica e della simpatia.
> 
> ...




però........vedo che sai già tutto, hai tutte le risposte, cos'altro hai da studiare ?
forse farer la pasta in casa ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> si hai ragione, sono monocorde, so solamente suonare la mia corda
> non sono pluricorde
> 
> in quanto alla noia, beh, hai ragione pure lì.
> ...


oddio... manco arrivato e già devi pensarci e prendere in considerazione l'idea di compiere il tuo percorso senza di noi?



Ragazzi, stiamo peggiorando...


----------



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

ripeto il messaggio qui, avevo sbagliato inserendolo in un altro 3d 

peccato che questo 3d sia stato spostato
pensavo fosse interessante l'esperienza di Luciana
dava una diversa luce alla questione " tradimento " 

accetto e rispetto in ogni caso  la volontà di chi l'ha spostato 
se ha ritenuto giusto farlo avrà avuto  le sue ragioni


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oddio... manco arrivato e già devi pensarci e prendere in considerazione l'idea di compiere il tuo percorso senza di noi?
> 
> 
> 
> Ragazzi, stiamo peggiorando...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> ripeto il messaggio qui, avevo sbagliato inserendolo in un altro 3d
> 
> peccato che questo 3d sia stato spostato
> pensavo fosse interessante l'esperienza di Luciana
> ...


Non vedo nessuna luce nuova.
Mi sembra un usuale tradimento per compensazione.
Tutti (o molti) desideriamo punti fermi e il calore della famiglia e molti (quasi tutti?) desideriamo emozioni e passioni.
Ma avere tutto è molto difficile anche per Bred Pitt e Angelina.
Toccherebbe scegliere prima di tutto il rispetto di sè e degli altri.
Un'ipotetica Luciana non ce l'ha fatta.
Comprensibile è umana e imperfetta.
Meno comprensibile è considerare la sua soluzione una buona soluzione...


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non vedo nessuna luce nuova.
> Mi sembra un usuale tradimento per compensazione.
> Tutti (o molti) desideriamo punti fermi e il calore della famiglia e molti (quasi tutti?) desideriamo emozioni e passioni.
> Ma avere tutto è molto difficile anche per Bred Pitt e Angelina.
> ...


Concordo.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2008)

Brava Persa!


----------



## LDS (11 Settembre 2008)

peccato che arrivo tardi, le battute su luciana le avrei fatte volentieri...con corno, migliore amico e compagno di cartellini!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (12 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> peccato che arrivo tardi, le battute su luciana le avrei fatte volentieri...con corno, migliore amico e compagno di cartellini!


infatti io le ho fatte, ma stavolta mi è andata bene!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





cmq oscuro è stato migliore!!!


----------



## LDS (12 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> infatti io le ho fatte, ma stavolta mi è andata bene!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Viva corno!!!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> infatti io le ho fatte, ma stavolta mi è andata bene!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oscuro ha battuto se stesso oggi


----------



## LDS (12 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Oscuro ha battuto se stesso oggi


 
Ho notato, era particolarmente ispirato!


----------



## Iris (12 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> non voglio convincere nessuno ( nemmeno me stesso )
> e tu ?
> vi vedo tutti sicuri, decisi, pronti a elargire consigli e giudizi ( anche goliardici ), a citare dettie proverbi, a sentenziare . con la verità in tasca,
> bene, a quelli di questo forum che sono così, dico, .....buon per voi, vi invidio ( bonariamente )
> ...


 
Ma io non critico luciana. anzi mi fa pure pena. Per sopravvivere deve badare alla famiglia, tirare la pasta, sorbirsi il marito...ecc ecc. e farsi l'amante. Ha trovato il tubo dell'aria nella scopata clandestina. mi fa pena poveraccia.
La sua felicità è traballante perchè comunque non dipende da lei.
Hai capito moltimodi?
Finchè dipendiamo da qualcosa, dipendiamo troppo, voglio dire, non possiamo dirci felici. Luciana dipende. Non solo dal contesto familiare, nel quale rimane, ma adesso pure dall'amante.
Luciana è una sfifgata...è una delusa dalla vita.
Poi, certo, sono punti di vista, per me la felicità passa dall'indipendenza, pure dalle persone..ma non tutti sono uguali.


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> *Finchè dipendiamo da qualcosa, dipendiamo troppo, voglio dire, non possiamo dirci felici*. Luciana dipende. Non solo dal contesto familiare, nel quale rimane, ma adesso pure dall'amante.
> Luciana è una sfifgata...è una delusa dalla vita.
> *Poi, certo, sono punti di vista, per me la felicità passa dall'indipendenza, pure dalle persone..*ma non tutti sono uguali.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2008)

Che bell'intervento Iris!


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma io non critico luciana. anzi mi fa pure pena. Per sopravvivere deve badare alla famiglia, tirare la pasta, sorbirsi il marito...ecc ecc. e farsi l'amante. Ha trovato il tubo dell'aria nella scopata clandestina. mi fa pena poveraccia.
> *La sua felicità è traballante perchè comunque non dipende da lei*.
> *Hai capito moltimodi?*
> Finchè dipendiamo da qualcosa, dipendiamo troppo, voglio dire, non possiamo dirci felici. Luciana dipende. Non solo dal contesto familiare, nel quale rimane, ma adesso pure dall'amante.
> ...


 Questo vale anche per te... la tua felicità dipende dagli altri. Dal tuo compagno, dai tuoi figli, dal tuo lavoro, dalla tua salute... tutte cose che ti potrebbero essere tolte contro la tua volontà.
Solo pochissimi esseri umani al mondo hanno raggiunto la consapevolezza necessaria affinchè la propria realizzazione e felicità non dipenda da eventi esterni. E sono coloro che hanno saputo affrancarsi dai legami terreni. Sicuramente io non sono fra questi, e dubito che tu lo sia. Se sbaglio avvisami, che divento tuo discepolo


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo vale anche per te...* la tua felicità dipende dagli altri. Dal tuo compagno, dai tuoi figli, dal tuo lavoro, dalla tua salute... tutte cose che ti potrebbero essere tolte contro la tua volontà.*
> Solo pochissimi esseri umani al mondo hanno raggiunto la consapevolezza necessaria affinchè la propria realizzazione e felicità non dipenda da eventi esterni. E sono coloro che hanno saputo affrancarsi dai legami terreni. Sicuramente io non sono fra questi, e dubito che tu lo sia. Se sbaglio avvisami, che divento tuo discepolo


Tolte sì, certo. Ma il discorso di Iris era un altro.


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Tolte sì, certo. Ma il discorso di Iris era un altro.


 Non mi sembra proprio.


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non mi sembra proprio.


Io l'ho inteso come vivere la propria vita a prescindere dagli altri. Non vivere in relazione agli altri. O meglio, dipendendo dagli altri.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

Ho sempre creduto nella teoria di Iris ma la pratica mi ha sempre dimostrato il contrario


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io l'ho inteso come vivere la propria vita a prescindere dagli altri. Non vivere in relazione agli altri. O meglio, dipendendo dagli altri.


E' inutile vedo, ma mi ripeto... sono solo pie illusioni. La tua felicità (comunque tu voglia coniugare questa parola) dipende dai tuoi rapporti con il mondo. Persone care, salute, lavoro... se svaniscono contro la tua volontà, sei triste ed infelice.
Poi tu puoi anche illudere te stessa di far parte di quella ristrettissima cerchia che è al di fuori da questo vincolo.


----------



## brugola (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' inutile vedo, ma mi ripeto... sono solo pie illusioni. *La tua felicità (comunque tu voglia coniugare questa parola) dipende dai tuoi rapporti con il mondo. Persone care, salute, lavoro... se svaniscono contro la tua volontà, sei triste ed infelice.*
> Poi tu puoi anche illudere te stessa di far parte di quella ristrettissima cerchia che è al di fuori da questo vincolo.


ma è ovvio!!!


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ho sempre creduto nella teoria di Iris ma la pratica mi ha sempre dimostrato il contrario


 Le parole infatti sono aria fritta... il 99,99% di noi sta di merda se ci viene a mancare ciò su cui facevamo tanto conto.


----------



## La Lupa (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non mi sembra proprio.


Ma sì... dai... è ovvio che nè Iris, nè te, nè io abbiamo raggiunto il nirvana e l'ascesa alla buddità...
Ma quello che Iris dice è che in condizioni di dipendenza, come siamo tutti... tutti dipendiamo dagli altri... Luciana un pò di più e un pò più malamente.

E' evidente.


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma è ovvio!!!


 Per alcuni pare di no.


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' inutile vedo, ma mi ripeto... sono solo pie illusioni. *La tua felicità (comunque tu voglia coniugare questa parola) dipende dai tuoi rapporti con il mondo. Persone care, salute, lavoro... se svaniscono contro la tua volontà, sei triste ed infelice.*
> Poi tu puoi anche illudere te stessa di far parte di quella ristrettissima cerchia che è al di fuori da questo vincolo.


Triste e infelice concordo. Ma sempre IO. Se dipendo dagli altri (si parlava di persone) o faccio le cose per gli altri o mi sacrifico per gli altri o scappo dagli altri, non sono IO, ma sono IO che dipendo.


----------



## brugola (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per alcuni pare di no.


son cazzate....
però se fa star meglio qualcuno...


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma sì... dai... è ovvio che nè Iris, nè te, nè io abbiamo raggiunto il nirvana e l'ascesa alla buddità...
> Ma quello che Iris dice è che in condizioni di dipendenza, come siamo tutti... tutti dipendiamo dagli altri... Luciana un pò di più e un pò più malamente.
> 
> E' evidente.


 Non diceva proprio così. Che tutti noi abbiamo la nostra felicità dipendente da altri, non l'ho letto. Parlava solo di quella di Luciana.
Sul di più di Luciana ho le mie riserve... sul malamente concordo. A parte le riserve etiche, avere una doppia vita costa troppa fatica ed attenzione


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> son cazzate....
> però se fa star meglio qualcuno...


 Ah beh... è vero. Illudersi costa poco e spesso fa star meglio.


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Triste e infelice concordo. Ma sempre IO. Se dipendo dagli altri (si parlava di persone) o faccio le cose per gli altri o mi sacrifico per gli altri o scappo dagli altri, non sono IO, ma sono IO che dipendo.


Qualunque relazione con qualunque oggetto, stato, o persona comporta una dose di dipendenza, più o meno grande. Ma sei collegata da un eremo del Tibet?


----------



## La Lupa (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non diceva proprio così. Che tutti noi abbiamo la nostra felicità dipendente da altri, non l'ho letto. Parlava solo di quella di Luciana.
> Sul di più di Luciana ho le mie riserve... sul malamente concordo. A parte le riserve etiche, avere una doppia vita costa troppa fatica ed attenzione


Basta organizzarsi.

Quando fai le raviole, per esempio, ne fai un pò di più... per tutti. 


Che palle Molti... non si può ragionare con te... perchè non telefoni a Chen?


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Qualunque relazione con qualunque oggetto comporta una dose di dipendenza, più o meno grande. Ma sei collegata da un eremo del Tibet?
















   no MM, guarda però in questo momento mi piacerebbe proprio... 

Una piccola dose di dipendenza va bene, ma io parlavo di altro.
Non riesco a farmi capire, come al solito.


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Basta organizzarsi.
> 
> Quando fai le raviole, per esempio, ne fai un pò di più... per tutti.
> 
> ...


 Che palle lo dico io, quando dici queste coglionate.


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> no MM, guarda però in questo momento mi piacerebbe proprio...
> 
> *Una piccola dose di dipendenza va bene*, ma io parlavo di altro.
> Non riesco a farmi capire, come al solito.


 Ok, ora ci capiamo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Certo, bisogna sia più piccola possibile... su questo ti do totalmente ragione.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, ora ci capiamo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bho. Come cazzo si dosa la dipendenza??
questo sì che è un ossimoro


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bho. *Come cazzo si dosa la dipendenza*??
> questo sì che è un ossimoro


Bella domanda. Passo a MM che vado dalle caprette (tibetane)...


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bho. Come cazzo si dosa la dipendenza??
> questo sì che è un ossimoro


 Non la si dosa... ma cercare di ridurla non vuol dire dosarla.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non la si dosa... ma cercare di ridurla non vuol dire dosarla.


ah..
guarda che c'hai del prezzemolo fra i denti..


----------



## La Lupa (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bho. Come cazzo si dosa la dipendenza??
> questo sì che è un ossimoro


Con la siringa da insulina.  

	
	
		
		
	


	








*MM*... c'è un cinese al telefono che ti cerca...


----------

